# I forgot that Docker is a company



## drhowarddrfine (May 9, 2019)

CEO of Docker Stepping Down


----------



## johnblue (Jun 5, 2019)

If you don't play in the PaaS sandbox then, yeah, I can see how it would be easy to let that slip.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 5, 2019)

There are some people from Docker in the MirageOS Core, IIRC Docker bought MirageOS a few years ago but one of the MirageOS Core members is one of the founders of the original company which developed docker that later was acquired and became "Docker".


----------

